# RTL News - und die Meinung über den Beitrag



## Nimbrod (30. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab vorhin mir mal den RTL News Beitrag über (Online-)Spiel-Sucht.

Inhalt: 
Ein 16 jähriger Knirps spielt nur noch am Computer (WoW). Er erzählt von davon wie oft er zockt etc.
Es wird über die Sympthome der Spiel-Sucht berichtet und einer Theraphie dagegen.

Es wird weiter berichtet das der 16 jährige seine Mutter geschlagen hat als Sie hingegangen ist und Internet gekapt hat.

// ich vermute der junge wurde gecastet wie es mal ne news bei inwow.de war.


mich würde mal die meinung von euch interessieren.


----------



## jiron (30. Oktober 2006)

Hm, es kann auch zu weit gehen. Man sollte wirklich niemanden schlagen, nur wegen einem Spiel. Zumal man mit 16 noch nicht volljährig ist und die Eltern noch was zu sagen haben!


----------



## Nimbrod (30. Oktober 2006)

jo sehe ich auch so, deswegen gewaltätig wird find ich auch ziemlich krass.


----------



## BattleKa (1. November 2006)

gibts da irgendwie nen link zu um sich das anzugucken?

looool lest euch das mal durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



online spielen in jedem Alter

Anlässlich dieses Artikels bei Heise:

    Dabei ist Online-Gaming nicht nur unter Teenagern populär, auch in der Altersgruppe der 20- bis 29-Jährigen faszinieren sich 16 Prozent für Spiele im Netz. In den Altersgruppen 30 bis 39 und 40 bis 49 Jahre sind es immerhin noch sieben beziehungsweise sechs Prozent.
    Heise Newsticker: Deutsche spielen immer häufiger online

Dazu passt eine Unterhaltung, die wir neulich auf dem Teamspeakserver unserer WoW-Gilde hatten. So erzählte ein Mitspieler, der immerhin in den 40ern ist und selber schon 4 Kinder hat, von denen der 12jährige auch schon WoW spielt, folgendes:

    A: Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, meine Mutter war gerade hier und fand das so toll, dass sie sagte “Das muss ich auch unbedingt haben!“.
    B: Deine Mutter?
    A: Ja, und die ist immerhin 62.
    B: (allgemeine Begeisterung und Staunen, dass Menschen in diesem Alter sich für Onlinespiele begeistern
    A: Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber mein Vater, 69, spielt auch jeden Tag online. Er spielt WarBirds, da trifft er sich mit irgendwelchen Leuten und bombt Länder in Schutt und Asche. 

Am selben Tag trug sich noch folgende Unterhaltung zu:

    C: Tut mir leid, ich muss off gehen, meine Eltern machen Stress.
    D: Jaja, das haben meine früher auch immer gemacht, jetzt surfen sie selber bis spät nachts… 

Ich finde das immer toll, wenn sich nicht, ganz nach dem Klischée, nur junge Leute an moderner Technik begeistern. Und wie man sieht, gibt es in Sachen Onlinespielen für jeden Geschmack und jedes Alter etwas


----------



## BattleKa (1. November 2006)

ich schreibe mal nen paar adressen rein über wow sucht die teilweise schon richtig herbe krass sind

Sucht der Eltern lässt Kind sterben : http://gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=33092 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Verführung am Bildschirm Computerwelt gegen Wirklichkeit  : http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/10/0,1872,2362442,00.html

Eine Mutter berichtet : http://www.gabriele-farke.de/bekenner1112.html

und noch viele mehr......


----------



## Warchild (5. November 2006)

Hmm in unserer Gilde ist auch jemand mit über 50 Jahren und der hat auch schon Enkelkinder.. Ich finde das cool wenn nicht nur kleine Kinder und Teenager spielen sondern auch mal ältere und meist ausgeglichenere Menschen...


----------



## Tidi (5. November 2006)

Also ich find mit 16 würd ich mehr weggehen und solche Dinge und man kanns auch mit WoW übertreiben also der Junge is psychisch schon kleines bissl im Arsch weil des is ja crass seine mutter zu schlagen weger einem spiel . So das wärs mal von meiner Seite .


----------



## amokfrosch (5. November 2006)

Ich denke, dass man grundsätzlich behaupten kann, dass alle "Ausrutscher" von angeblich süchtigen auf falscher Erziehung beruhen.

Es gibt mehr als genug Möglichkeiten sein Kind an einen Computer heranzuführen, es spielen zu lassen und trotzdem für Abwechslung zu sorgen.

Im Grunde gilt immer  Aktion = Reaktion


----------



## RedCorp (5. November 2006)

Hm, sehr schwierig das ganze Thema

ich bin selbst 20 und raide fast jeden tag, bin von MC-Naxx jede Woche in jeder Instanz unterwegs und habe trotzdem noch ein Privatleben/RL

Ich gehe zur Schule (2er-Durchschnitt), mache dieses Schuljahr mein Abi, habe 'ne Freundin und komme trotzdem zurecht. 

Man muss es halt auf die Reihe kriegen und wer das nicht schafft sollte mal überlegen, dass er vll mit WoW zurücksteckt, bis er sein RL auf die Reihe bekommen hat.

Diese Beispiele mit sozialer Isolation oder denen, die wegen WoW schlechter in der Schule werden, sind in der klaren Minderheit.

Es gibt genug Menschen, die wegen dem Zusammenhalt spielen. der in einer Gilde herrscht und außerdem ist es recht schwierig, sich die Zeit zu vertreiben, wenn man auf einem Dorf wohnt und sich NICHT dauernd mit den Dorfidioten besaufen will.

So far


----------



## ApoY2k (6. November 2006)

RedCorp schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Menschen, die wegen dem Zusammenhalt spielen. der in einer Gilde herrscht und außerdem ist es recht schwierig, sich die Zeit zu vertreiben, wenn man auf einem Dorf wohnt und sich NICHT dauernd mit den Dorfidioten besaufen will.


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich selber sitze jeden Tag zwischen 5 und 15 Stunden am PC. Heißt das, dass ich assozial bin und keine Freunde habe? Wenn ich mit meinen Kollegen in der Schule rede und was unternehme sagen sie immer dass ich ein sehr netter Mensch bin. Hm... seltsam, da ich ja ein "abgefuckter nerd der nur pc im kopf hat" bin.

Naja,... Es kommt immer auf den einzelnen Fall an. Wer das Glück hat, in der Schule und den sozialen Beziehungen nicht abzusacken, kann es sich schon erlauben, den ganzen Tag am PC zu verbringen.


----------



## hurb (6. November 2006)

BattleKa schrieb:


> Eine Mutter berichtet : http://www.gabriele-farke.de/bekenner1112.html



Oh man ich geh auch inne 10. und bin 16, aber Real Life geht immer vor.. Ich find die sind selber Schuld wenn die es nicht gebacken kriegen.. Ich mein wenn man morgen ne Arbeit schreibt kann man nun mal nich mit MC gehn oder so...
Und Real Life geht immer vor und ist eigentlich auch immer besser als ein PC Game..
Ein Spiel is ja dazu gedacht einem die Zeit zu versüßen in der man eben mal gar nix vor hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon krank die Fälle hier... Kinder die ihre Mütter schlagen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich checks nich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hurb (6. November 2006)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab mir deinen Beitrag vorhin nur ansatzweise durchgelesen und jetzt wo ich ihn richtig lese find ich deine Meinung doch irgendwie nicht richtig...

Also 15 Stunden am Tag am PC sitzen ist nicht normal.. Man hat RL, welches immer vorgeht und IMMER besser ist als jedes Spiel! Und wenn man mit Leuten im Dorf rumgemmelt (wohn selber im Dorf), ist das besser als zu zocken.. Du musst doch mal rauskommen... Assozial ist deswegen keiner, aber ich glaube schon, dass die Leute weniger Freunde haben. Ich mein wenn du 10 Stunden am PC sitzt... Ich glaub dir auch aus Wort, dass du deine Freunde inner Schule hast und mit denen mal was unternimmst, aber ich glaube, dass du viel mehr machen würdest, wenn du nicht 15 Stunden am PC sitzt... Und ob man ein netter Mensch ist oder nicht hängt nicht von deinem PC Konsum ab.. Du kannst 20 Stunden am Tag am PC sitzen und bist noch so nett, nur ist es nicht gut für deine Gesundheit, deine Freunde und im allgemeinen dein Spaßfaktor...

Real Life geht immer vor!!! Musst ja nicht mitsaufen wenn du nicht willst... Nur ist es allemale besser als zu haus zu sitzen und MC zu machen.. Junge es ist ein Spiel, zum Zeitvertreib, keine Lebensaufgabe.. Wenn du irgendwie die Gelegenheit hast rauszugehen oder was mit Freunden zu machen, nutze sie und hock nich inner Bude rum!
Und von wegen Soziale Beziehungen inner Schule, wir ham auch Außenseiter inner Klasse, die keine Freunde haben und sind glücklich damit.. 
Und keiner kann es sich leisten den ganzen Tag vorm PC zu sitzen.. Allein schon, dass du sowas sagst.. Ich kanns mir leisten auf sämtliche Partys mit meinem Freunden zu gehn, und das macht definitiv mehr Spaß als Naxx, MC und BWL zusammen!
Und wenn du jeden Tag 15 Stunden am PC sitzt kennst du die andere Seite ja gar nicht.. Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass du jeden Tag mit deinen Freunden, zu denen du ja so gute beziehungen hast rausgehst oder Party machst...

Finde es fast schon erschreckenst, dass du dich hier einfach so als "15 Stunden am Tag Real Life Vernachlässiger" ausgibst und das ganz ohne dich zu schämen.. Man kann echt süchtig sein...

Tut mir Leid, will dich nicht "abstempeln", sag mir wenn ich total aufm Holzweg bin und erklär mir wie es sonst aussieht...

Würde auch mal die gerne die Meinung anderer zu diesem Beitrag wissen...

so long...
hurb


----------



## ApoY2k (6. November 2006)

Das Problem bei der Sache ist nur, dass sich die Leute, die viel im RL unternehmen, sich das zu einfach vorstellen mit dem "rausgehn und was machen".

Ich habe Freunde aus der Schule und aus meinem Sportverein. Problem: Alle wohnen ~20km von mir weg. Da is leider nix mit "komm mal vorbei und wir machen was".

Klar, ich kann auch einfach mal so rausgehn und keine Ahnung, einfach wo hinsetzen und Musik hören und die Landschaft anschauen.

Mach ich auch hin und wieder, vorallem im Sommer. Jetzt im Winter wird sich das ja leider dezimieren.

Weiterhin weiß ich aus früheren Erfahrungen sehr wohl, wie die "andere Seite" ist. Und auf diese Erfahrungen, die im wesentlichen mit allabendlichen Exzessen in der Dorkneipe zusammenhängen, bin ich alles andere als stolz.

Ich gehe nicht jeden Tag mit meinen Freunden raus, aus oben genannten Gründen. Jede Chance die sich bietet, vom PC wegzukommen, nutze ich auch.

Party machen is so ne Sache für sich, wie schon gesagt, wenn man schon so manches erlebt hat vergeht einem irgendwann die Lust drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Thema Outen: Ich bin realistisch. Ich weiß dass ich viel zu viel davor sitze und mach mir darüber keine Illusionen. Außerdem hab ich nich gesagt dass die 15 Stunden nur WoW beinhalten. Ein großer Teil geht auch für Programmieren, da ich später einmal Webdesigner werden möchte, und Chatten drauf.


----------



## Oxilitor (6. November 2006)

Bescheidene Frage: Kann das jemand bei youtube hochladen?


----------



## Nimbrod (6. November 2006)

nope hab dne bericht nicht aufgenomen oder sowas nur ... konsumiert ^^


----------



## Chenohkin (7. November 2006)

RTL lügt immer udn überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kruaal (8. November 2006)

Mich interessiert einmal wie sich sowas demographisch auswirkt. Also gibt es weniger Nachwuchs weil die Spieler (größtenteils Männer) sich am PC rumdrücken? Und dann wäre noch interessant welche Schichten davon betroffen sind? Die klischee Ghetto Gangster, die Senioren, die 0815 Familienväter?

Populationskontrolle via Onlinegaming... wäre doch mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/discuss


----------



## Kleinkariert (22. November 2006)

Naja es gibt halt Freaks und die wird es auch immer geben. Siehe den Ammokläufer der einfach mal so paar Leute in der Schule töten musste. Jetzt will die CDU "Killerspiele" verbieten (wie z.B. CD). Die Grünen sind dagegen weil sie wissen das es nichts bringt.
Diese Freaks wachsen in einem falschen Umfeld auf, keiner kann sie leiden, sie fressen alles in sich hinein und irgendwann kommt dann die große Explosion. Solche Leute sind verdammt gefährlich, z.B. gibts davon nur wenige.

Zum Thema weggehen:
Ich weiß ja nicht wie alt ihr so seid, aber ich bin z.B. 21 und ich würd SA abends alles lieber machen als WOW zu zocken. Da ich jetzt auch wieder gewollt Single bin staut sich bei mir unten was an und daher muss ich raus in Clubs um mir Frischfleisch zu besorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kruaal (23. November 2006)

Kleinkariert schrieb:


> Die Grünen sind dagegen weil sie wissen das es nichts bringt.


Falsch. Die Grünen sind dagegen weil der Herr Stoiber (CSU, Regierungspartei) sagt das die "Killerspiele" schuld sind. Die Grünen sind in der Opposition, dh sie sind grundsätzlich schon mal gegen alles was die Regierungsparteien sagt. Wer eine 68'er Erziehungspolitik vertritt, kann in meinen Augen nicht alle Steine auf der Schleuder haben.
Wer sich einmal die letzten paar Jahre in der deutschen Politik anschaut, wird feststellen das zB auch die Frau Merkel sich in ihrer Laufbahn in der Opposition im wesentlichen auf Genörgel beschränkt und sehr wenig in Richtung konstruktiver Regierungsarbeit geleistet hat. Es geht nur darum, erstmal "dagegen" zu schreien. Am Besten kann man das wohl noch immer an der FDP sehen, wo der Herr Westerwelle immer wieder gerne zu irgendwas ungefragt seinen Senf dazu gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (23. November 2006)

Wow, wusste gar nicht das WoW-spieler Politisch so informiert sind (Scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Kann da leider nicht mitreden, da ich über die deutsche Politik nicht wirklich informiter bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber soweit ich weiss, wird das Thema bei uns im Bundesrat und/oder Ständerat noch nicht wirklich diskutiert...

Finde die Diskusion eh Hirnlos, vielleicht sollte man sich zuerst mal überlegen wie ein Schüler an Waffen, Munition und Sprengstoff kommt....
Kann man das in Deutschland im Aldi kaufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Kleinkariert schrieb:


> Zum Thema weggehen:
> Ich weiß ja nicht wie alt ihr so seid, aber ich bin z.B. 21 und ich würd SA abends alles lieber machen als WOW zu zocken. Da ich jetzt auch wieder gewollt Single bin staut sich bei mir unten was an und daher muss ich raus in Clubs um mir Frischfleisch zu besorgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/signed... FR oder SA Abend werdet ihr mich selten online sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lol die Situation kommt mir bekannt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asteria (23. November 2006)

Kleinkariert schrieb:


> Zum Thema weggehen:
> Ich weiß ja nicht wie alt ihr so seid, aber ich bin z.B. 21 und ich würd SA abends alles lieber machen als WOW zu zocken. Da ich jetzt auch wieder gewollt Single bin staut sich bei mir unten was an und daher muss ich raus in Clubs um mir Frischfleisch zu besorgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Meinst du mit "Frischfleisch" etwa Frauen?
Wenn ja wüsste ich gerne, ob du sie auch so anmachst:
"Hey du! Ich hab Lust auf Frischfleisch und du kommst da gerade recht"
*kichert*


Zum Thema:
PC und vorallem Mmo's haben ein hohes Suchtpotential.
Wircklich "gefährlich" wird der PC aber nur für Leute, die schon ein Problem haben. 
Für Leute, die z.B. im richtigen Leben keine Hoffnung sehen, alleine sind und sich dann somit in die virtuelle Welt flüchten.
Solche Leute wollen natürlich am liebsten nie wieder dort weg und werden süchtig.

Jemand der ein intaktes und glückliches Leben hat, kann auch mal 15 Stunden vor dem PC hängen ohne gleich süchtig zu sein.

Leider kann man nur schlecht sagen wer zu welcher Sorte gehört.
Es müsste ein psychologichen Test geben bevor man jemanden an den PC lässt. *lacht*

Spiele zu verbieten halte ich für die falsche Lösung.
Meiner Meinung nach würde es mehr bringen, wenn sich Angehörige mehr um die "süchtigen" Personen kümmern würden.
Ein Spiel ist nie der Grund für psychiche Störungen, aber es verstärkt sie leider.


----------



## Rascal (23. November 2006)

Asteria schrieb:


> Meinst du mit "Frischfleisch" etwa Frauen?
> Wenn ja wüsste ich gerne, ob du sie auch so anmachst:
> "Hey du! Ich hab Lust auf Frischfleisch und du kommst da gerade recht"
> *kichert*


Natürlich nicht, damit ist Fleisch gemeint *ganz unschuldig guck*
Wir gehen dann Abends in die Metzgerei und bestellen Frischfleisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm den Spruch muss ich mal testen, auch wenn ich meine Zweifel habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTT: Ich finde es eigentlich grundsätzlich falsch, dass man von der Regierung bevormundet wird.
Das sollte eigentlich die Aufgabe der Eltern sein (bei den jüngeren Semstern)


----------



## Nimbrod (23. November 2006)

ich bin nicht wirklich nen club gänger ich bin da eher für nen chilligen abend zu hause oder im kaffee zu haben.


Fakt ist doch follgendes, wir haben nen Jugendschutzgesetz das eigentlich auch funktioniert.
BPJM indiziert so fleißig jugendgefährdende Sachen wie sonst keiner.
Fakt ist auch das Spiel was hier unter beschuß genommen wurde Counter Strike, wurde mindest 1x wenn nicht sogar 2x von BPJM geprüft und nicht indiziert.
Warum?

ich weiß die genau begründung nicht mehr aber lief wohl so hinaus das die BPJM gesagt hat das Spiel hauptsächlich auf Team-Taktik basiert und das "töten" der Gegner eher Sekundär ist.

Das ist ja schon nen Grundlegender unterschied zu anderen Ego-Shootern.

Was den Jugendschutz angeht bzw Indizierte Medien gibts auch hier gewiße Spielregeln.

Jugendliche die 18 Jahre sind können Indizierte Medien käuflich erwerben.
Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren können das nicht aber Erziehungsberächtigte Personen (Eltern, Gesezlicher Vormund) können die Sachen kaufen und an Ihre Schutzbefohlenen (also Kinder) weiter geben.

Diese Sachen kann man auch in ner älteren Ausgabe der PC Action nach lesen und ich denke auch in der PC Games bzw die Diskusionen mit der BPJM und auch wie genau ein Indizierungs-Verfahren genau abläuft.

Sollte der Jugendschutz verbessert werden? Vllt ich weiß es nicht.
Sollte das Waffengesetz verbessert werden? Ich denke Ja es gibt immer noch zu viele Freiräume (Historsche Schußwaffen z.B.)

Was ein generelles Vorbot/Zensur von "Killerspielen" bringt? Ich denke es bringt wenig in Zeiten von P2P wird dan einfach illegal aus dem Netzt kopiert und es gibt gar keine Kontrolle mehr. Weder durch Eltern (die dann davon nix wißen) noch durch Händler (Ausweiß Kontroll Pflicht).

Um mal auf das Thema Waffen/Gewalt zu kommen meine persöhnliche Meinung ist. Wer Konflikt fähig ist, kann Argumentieren und muß seine Meinung nicht mit Gewalt durch setzten.

mfg


----------



## Kleinkariert (27. November 2006)

@Asteria:
Ehrlich gesagt mache ich keine Frauen an, die kommen von alleine zu mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaß bei Seite, ich denke auch, dass es nichts bringen würde, jedes Ballerspielt zu verbieten. Wie schon ein Beitrag vorher erwähnt, kommt man mit 18 sowieso an alles ran.
Die etwas jüngeren könnten evtl nen noch größeren Reiz darin sehen, verbotene Spiele zu Spielen.
Ich hab mich zumindest mit 10 oder 12 Jahren (keine Ahnung, zu lange her) ganz toll gefühlt, das sich Spiele wie Doom 1&2 oder Wolfenstein 3D gezockt habe.


----------

